# طلب مساعده (الخلايا الشمسية)



## zidealherash (9 سبتمبر 2005)

اطلب من الاخوه المشرفين والاعضاء وكل من لديه فكره عن الخلايا الشمسيه اين احصل عليها 
يتفضل مشكورا بافادتي عن مكان وجودها بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه ( حاجتي ماسه لها )
هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zidealherash (13 سبتمبر 2005)

*المهندسين عرب*



zidealherash قال:


> اطلب من الاخوه المشرفين والاعضاء وكل من لديه فكره عن الخلايا الشمسيه اين احصل عليها
> يتفضل مشكورا بافادتي عن مكان وجودها بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه ( حاجتي ماسه لها )
> هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الايوجد من يعرف ادنى معلومه بهذا الملتقى ! المهندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسين عرب ! ؟؟؟؟ المهندسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين عرب? I DONOT KNOW


----------



## ابو مسلم (17 سبتمبر 2005)

اخي في حالة معرفتك او حصولك على مساعدة لا تقصر بها علينا وفقك الله


----------



## أبوموسى (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أبشــر أخي الكريم بسـعدك ( روح مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية ) ُتلبى حاجتك فوراً . . 
أمزح معاك عزيزي . .

الرجاء يا أخي الفاضل أبو موسى أن لا نضع عناوين تراسل لا لشيء وإنما لنستفيد من نصائحكم
ولتكون متاحة للجميع من خلال المنتدى:70: 

سعيد جدا بسرعة ردك على الأخ صاحب المشاركة وأتمنى منك المتابعة دوما ومبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

متأسفين للتأخر بالرد وإليك أهم شركة بالمملكة العربية السعودية

عنوان الشركة :

BP SOLAR ARABIA

SAUDI ARABIA

Tel.: +966 1 265 1573

Fax: + 966 1 265 1556

Web.: www.bpsolar.com

www.bpsarabia.com.sa

e-mal : info*bpsarabia.com.sa


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

أيضا إضافة 

تلك الشركة موجودة في الرياض

وأحد المهندسين العاملين بها عضو في الملتقى

اسمه

samir amin

وهو شص خدوم وصاحب علم

تحياتي


----------



## أبوموسى (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة أني وجدت معرضاً في مدينة جدة اسمه أبو ثيبة للتجارة والتوكيلات . . في طريق المدينة الطالع . . عنده منتجات الطاقة الشمسية بسيطة جداً لا تتعدي تشغيل مصباح أو اثنين فقط . .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

من اجل تفعيل الموضوع .

انا من العراق انوي تصنيع المنظومة الشمسية وكل شىء من المواد متوفرة في الأسواق المحلية 

الأ الخلية الشمسية غير متوفرة او محتمل لم اجدها .

وسؤالي للخيرين من العراقيين المتابعين لهذا الملتقى ...من اين احصل عليها رجاءأ؟؟؟

البغدادي


----------



## hirr71 (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخوان الله يحفضكم ياريت لوموقع على الويب يبيع هذه الخلايا انا في حاجة لها


----------



## سنان محمود (6 أبريل 2007)

*البحث جاري*

ان شاء الله نبحث لك لان الموضوع يمنا جميعا", ولكن اعتقد ان الاسعار ستكون عالية .تقبل تحياتي ونصيحة ..لا تيأس


----------



## سنان محمود (6 أبريل 2007)

*شكرى محمد نورى*

رأيت مساهمتك في مجال الخلايا الشمسية وتسألاتك عن الشركات العمالة في هذا المجال .
اود ان نبني جسور التعاون بيننا لاسيما ان هدفنا واحد , لقد اتصلت بشركة _NUMBER __ONE __SOURCE, LTD._ _شركة نمبر__ ون __سورس_ وقامت بتوفير قائمة بألاسعار و وجدتها مكلفة بشكل كبير تصل الى 14000$ لتوليد 2 امبير ,220vمع البطاريات ومنظم الشحن,لدي القائمة اذا كان الامر يهمك .
اعمل حاليا على توفير بدائل رخيصة متوفرة في السوق المحلية قد الامكان . (inverter) متوفر في السوق وكذلك البطاريات ,تبقى مشكلة توفير الخلايا ومنظم الشحن و الاخير نقوم بالبحث بامكانية تصنيعه.
انا واصحابي مجموعة مهندسين راغبين في ايجاد حل لمشكلة الكهرباء الازلية 
نود ان نعرف مدى تقدمكم في هذا المجال اخير تقبل تحياتي سنان


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أبريل 2007)

عزيزي بإمكانك البحث في غرفة التجارة والصناعة السعودية ، والحصول على الدليل التجاري السعودي عن الشركات المختصة بهذا المنتج وستجدها أنا واثق من ذلك : 
مثال : مؤسسة نواة للطاقة الشمسية ، في الرياض على ما أعتقد ، هاتف 4010056 - 4028074 ، يمكنك الاتصال والتأكد ، .
كما يمكنك البحث عن طريق الانترنت عن هذا الدليل ثم عن هذه الشركات .، وإذا لم تحصل على نتيجة مرضية فبإمكاني أن أقدم لك ما تريد من اللواقط الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء مهما كانت الاستطاعة المطلوبة .
اتصل بي : الحمهورية العربية السورية - حلب - هاتف : 00963214610939 فاكس 00963214611696 جوال 0096394714400 أو (engissam1.(at) msn


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أبريل 2007)

*إلى الزميل شكرى محمد نورى*

عزيزي يمكن تأمين ما تشاء من الخلايا ....
أنا أقدم لك هذا المنتج ،فقط اتصل بي :الحمهورية العربية السورية - حلب هاتف : 00963214610939 فاكس 00963214611696 جوال 0096394714400 
عندي من كل القياسات 4 ، 5 ، 6 بوصة ، المصدر كندي .


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 أبريل 2007)

*الاخ العزيز*

انا ايضا ابحث على هل الموضوع ولمدة من الزمان انا الان ساكن الهند /دلهى عزيزى سألت على الخلايا الشمسية الاسعار هى من( 4- 3 $ دولار للواط ) والامبير=220 واط 
واذا فرضنا ان السعر الاقل هو المتوفر 3*220= 660 $ دولار للامبير
660 *5 امبير = 3300 $ دولار امريكى ل 5 امبير هاى اسعار الخلايا بدون بطارية او عاكس واذا تريد بطاريات خاصة طبعا سوف يرتفع السعر اكثر لان الاسعار قديمة ....فى الهند واعتقد انو الان سعر الامبير انخفض الى (1$ دولار للواط ) او اقل فى شركات المانية او امريكية ...
وهاذا الرابط به الشركات والارقام الخاصة بهم لمن يهمة الامر ... مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
اخوكم محمد 
11/4/2007
http://translate.google.com/transla...=/search?q=cell+sun+solare+in+idaho&hl=ar&lr=


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (13 أبريل 2007)

*الى الاخ عصام نور الدين*

كم سعر الواط الواحد....... بالنسبة للخلايا المتوفرة عندك:31: ...
فى سوريا


----------



## هيام سعيد (13 أبريل 2007)

*الخلايا الشمسية*

الزملاء الافاضل لمن يريد ان يعمل في مجال الخلايا الشمسية ننصحه بالتواجد في 24 ايار في مدينة المعارض سورية بالعادة تعرض كافة الشركات منتوجاتها المتطورة و سعر الخلية بسيط جدا للمستهلك 150 دولار و يسر اي شركة بالتعامل بتوريد منتوجاتها للمملكة السعودية و تاهل خبرات بالتركيب و غيره و شكرا قسم الدراسات و التنفيذفي مكتب المهندسة هيام سعيد الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع سوريا السويداء


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أبريل 2007)

*أسعار اللوحات*

الاستطاعة

1kva 
170w X 6pcs Moduleاللوحات 
1500w X 1pc Inverter المحول 
2v,400ah X 12pcs Battery 
24v,30a X 1pc Charger الشاحن
$ 6,200/set السعر الإجمالي 

2kva
170w X 12pcs Moduleاللوحات 
2500w X 1pc Inverter المحول
2v,800ah X 12pcs Battery
24v,30a X 2pc Charger الشاحن
$ 12,400/set السعر الإجمالي 

3kva
170w X 18pcs Module اللوحات 
3000w X 1pc Inverter المحول
2v,400ah X 24pcs Battery 
48v,30a X 2pcs Charger الشاحن 
$ 18,600/set السعر الإجمالي 

5kva
170w X 30pcs Moduleاللوحات 
3000w X 2pcs Inverter المحول
2v,600ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 3pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 30,000/set السعر الإجمالي 

8kva
170w X 47pcs Moduleاللوحات 
6000w X 2pcs Inverter المحول
2v,1200ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 5pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 47,000/set السعر الإجمالي 

10kva
170w X 60pcs Module اللوحات 
6000w X 2pcs Inverter المحول
2v,1200ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 6pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 59,000/set السعر الإجمالي 

15kva
170w X 90pcs Moduleاللوحات 
8000w X 2pcs Inverter المحول
2v,2000ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 8pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 85,000 /set السعر الإجمالي 

20kva
170w X 117pcs Moduleاللوحات 
6000w X 3pcs Inverter المحول
2v,3000ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 10pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 115,000 /set السعر الإجمالي 

التجهيزات من صنع الصين – تسليم أرض دمشق أو حلب[ في سوريا ] ، أقل كمية 25 مجموعة من أي قياس ...
هذه الأسعار هي للمكونات فقط بدون أجور التركيب والنقل والتوصيل .

ويمكن لمن يرغب في الحصول على مكونات من صنع أوربي أن ينتظر عدة أيام لأجهز عرضاً آخر . 
ولكم مني كل التحية وأنا بانتظار طلباتكم إذا رغبتم باقتناء هذه المجموعات


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (14 أبريل 2007)

*الاخت الفاضلة المهندسة هيام سعيد*

ارجو التوضيح اكثر بموضوع المعرض الخاص بسوريا وال 150 دولار تعنى كم واط رجاْْء انا
اريد اشترى خلايا شمسية بس المهم الاسعار ارجو التوضيح ال150$ سعر الخلية=كم واط بالظبط علمود نفتهم....:31: 

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لاختنا المهندسة هيام سعيد.
الزملاء الافاضل لمن يريد ان يعمل في مجال الخلايا الشمسية ننصحه بالتواجد في 24 ايار في مدينة المعارض سورية بالعادة تعرض كافة الشركات منتوجاتها المتطورة و سعر الخلية بسيط جدا للمستهلك 150 دولار و يسر اي شركة بالتعامل بتوريد منتوجاتها للمملكة السعودية و تاهل خبرات بالتركيب و غيره و شكرا قسم الدراسات و التنفيذفي مكتب المهندسة هيام سعيد الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع سوريا السويداء


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أبريل 2007)

ياعزيزي محمد طارق محمد :
هل أعطيك معلومات أكثر لدي لوحات بسعر اللوحة الواحدة 135 دولار استطاعتها 38 وات .....
أيضاً بدون ملحقات .. يمكنك الاتصال بي مباشرة : 
سوريا حلب هاتف 4610939 فاكس 4611696 جوال 0944714400 أو 
engisam2 على موقع الحمعية السورية للمعلوماتية scs-net.org أو
atco على gcn.cx وأنا جاهز للرد


----------



## حيدر الدباج (7 سبتمبر 2007)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> عزيزي يمكن تأمين ما تشاء من الخلايا ....
> أنا أقدم لك هذا المنتج ،فقط اتصل بي :الحمهورية العربية السورية - حلب هاتف : 00963214610939 فاكس 00963214611696 جوال 0096394714400
> عندي من كل القياسات 4 ، 5 ، 6 بوصة ، المصدر كندي .


الاخ عصام نور الدين المحترم
ممكن ترسل لي تفاصيل واسعار على *****ي التالي
haideraldabbaj***********
وان شاء الله التعاون بيننا يدوم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2007)

سعر الوات الواحد 3.8 دولار أمريكي للوحات فقط 
أما للأنظمة المتكاملة 4.6 دولار أمريكي للوات الواحد - أي : لوحات + شاحن + بطاريات + منظم + محول .
طبعاً السعر في أرض سوريا ..حلب


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ حيدر 

أرجو أن تراسلني أنت على البريد الالكتروني المذكور سابقاً engissam1 @ msn .com


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للذين وضعوا روابط مهمة حول شركات الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## سلام هاشم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر جزيلا عاى هذه المعلومات القيمه حول الاسعار


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الأسعار تتغير بشكل يومي في هذه الآونة ....
الشركات صارت تعطيني السعر لمدة بضعة أيام فقط..........


----------

